# voicemail notification on Skyrocket



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

I cannot figure out how to set up a notification/alert when I receive a voicemail. I just got this Samsung Skyrocket.  Thanks in advance...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Follow this here:

AT&T Samsung Galaxy S™ II Skyrocket™ - Set up voicemail


----------



## bc6152 (Mar 24, 2011)

The link shows me how to set up voicemail. I already have voicemail set up. What I can't figure out is how to set up a voicemail notification. i.e. if I receive a voicemail message, for the phone to alert me with a sound. I cannot find a setting for this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That option should be automatic. I don't even think you can turn it off. You could try a restore of the phone.


----------

